# Camping Trip For July



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We finally decided where to go for our annual 2 week Outbacker vacation.

The vacation period is the 1st 2 weeks of July

Our plan

Leave Toronto are drive towards Daniel Boone Country in Kentucky. We will stop somewhere along the way for a night to break up the drive.

We will stay around the Daniel Boone area for 4-5 days and making day visits to the surrounding areas (Mammoth Caves, Kentucky Horse, Natural Stone Bridge park etc)

From there off to Harrisburg PA for 3-4 days stopping somewhere along the way for a night or two. From there to Rochester NY for the remaining time and than back home.

Here is what I could use some help with.

Where to stay for a night along hwy 75 to Kentucky
What campground to stay at while in Daniel Boone Country?
What things to do and see (family type stuff)?
Where to stay on the way to Harrisburg (Somewhere in West Virgina)

I have Emailed the Kentucky State for info but have not received it yet.

Any help would be great appreciated.

Thanks
Thorsten


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe I can prolly give you the hookup on anything you ever wanted to know about KY.
Help me out a little more on what you might like to do while you're here and I'll send some suggestions.
Do you wanna try and stay in one CG for the entire 5 days and just make day trips? It's about 3 hours each way from the horse park to mammoth cave, so you may wanna consider staying at a few different CG's while you're here.
Any of the state parks will take reservations now which is something they just started last year. problem is the state parks don't have full hookups, which means hitting the dump stations.
Feel free to shoot me a PM if you want to and we can get into all the gory details.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We live abt 40 miles north of the TN line off of I-75.
July is HOT in KY. 
Don't plan on staying anywhere the week before the 4th of July (Holiday) or the week after without reservations.
If you plan on only spending 4-5 days in KY, you will probably want to stay somewhere around Lexington. 
( KY Horse Park?)
That will give you good roads in all directions to see the sights within 2 hours drive.
If you want quiet and isolated campgrounds see www.reserveamerica.com.
Send me a message if you want more info.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I can help you with some nice places to stay if you decide you want to spend a night or two near Mammoth Cave. It's only 5 or 6 miles from where we live. Lesley


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Sounds like nice trip, when we going again??









As far as Harrisburg PA, I made the mistake of going through downtown Harrisburg towing, we saw the "real" Harrisburg, wasn't pretty especially with a 28 footer behind you, however, the Harvey Taylor Bridge was neat to see. Verify your route before hitting the town.

This is one CG....HArrisburg CG-1

Harrisburg to Corning-Elmira is 3 hours up Route 15 North
Corning-Elmira to Rochester is 1.5 hours up Route 390 North

Nice place to stay a little East of Rochester is Webster Park

KS


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Eric&Lesley said:


> I can help you with some nice places to stay if you decide you want to spend a night or two near Mammoth Cave. It's only 5 or 6 miles from where we live. Lesley


Lesley, 
Is your signature picture from Baileys Point CG? That is one of my favorite CG's


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

The Abilene State Park is only a "hop, skip, and a jump" from Kentucky. Stop on in!

Mark


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

CamperDC said:


> I can help you with some nice places to stay if you decide you want to spend a night or two near Mammoth Cave. It's only 5 or 6 miles from where we live. Lesley


Lesley, 
Is your signature picture from Baileys Point CG? That is one of my favorite CG's
[/quote]

Yes it is! You have a good eye.







It is our very favorite and pretty close to home. You'll have to let us know the next time you are visiting. We go there more than anywhere else. Lesley


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If you're going to travel all that way, why don't you stop by the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion??

Come on, just say yes!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> If you're going to travel all that way, why don't you stop by the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion??
> 
> Come on, just say yes!


ON MAN ........... You are too funny w/ this rally


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> If you're going to travel all that way, why don't you stop by the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion??
> 
> Come on, just say yes!


ON MAN ........... You are too funny w/ this rally








[/quote]
Hey! It never hurts to advertise a little








Plus, it would be really cool to meet Thor and his family


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> If you're going to travel all that way, why don't you stop by the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion??
> 
> Come on, just say yes!


Oh yes I knew I would see it! Dawn you're the hardest working Outbacker I know. A hard as you try I dont know how your attende list is not two miles long. You ROCK









Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> If you're going to travel all that way, why don't you stop by the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion??
> 
> Come on, just say yes!


Oh yes I knew I would see it! Dawn you're the hardest working Outbacker I know. A hard as you try I dont know how your attende list is not two miles long. You ROCK









Jeff
[/quote]
Just give me time Jeff...all I need is a little more time


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Eric&Lesley said:


> I can help you with some nice places to stay if you decide you want to spend a night or two near Mammoth Cave. It's only 5 or 6 miles from where we live. Lesley


Lesley, 
Is your signature picture from Baileys Point CG? That is one of my favorite CG's
[/quote]

Yes it is! You have a good eye.







It is our very favorite and pretty close to home. You'll have to let us know the next time you are visiting. We go there more than anywhere else. Lesley
[/quote]

Thought so. I used to get down there about 4 times a year with some friends of mine. I just love camping right on the lake. I don't get down that way much anymore now that I have moved to Indiana. Spent a weekend at Nolin this past summer and it reminded me of Baileys Point. If we get down that way I will let you know. 
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thought I'd throw this in just for giggles. It may be helpful.
KyTourism.com


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor sounds like a great trip
Give us a called when you're around Harrisburg it's not far from us









Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Thor,
I'm right on your way home from Rochester. You like chicken fingers? There is a place near here that makes awesome fingers if you're interested.
Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

We will make reservation for the entire trip within the next couple of weeks.

The Western Rally - I love to attend but it would add just a few more days of travel to our trip









Lesley

Please forward me the name of the park. It sounds great. Thanks for the tip about the heat. We usually dry camp but now will get at least power to allows us to run the A/C









Don

I hook with you while in Harrisburg. At least for a pint









Kevin

swing by - please do not bring "old man beer" I will supply









Thor


----------

